# 25 yammi carb issues. NOT



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Yesterday I went out exploring a new area and 1/4 mile from the launch the motor sputters and runs like dodo. :-/. so I limp along and it dies.  It starts again and is running bad. I drop the trolling motor and continue. I pull the carbs because ethanol has plagued me for two years. A very small amount of crud no water put them back on and its the same. Pull them again and do a thorough cleaning and it wont start :'(.So redux and no difference [smiley=1-headache.gif]. Start poking around electrical and the connecting plug to #1 cylinder to the coil is corroded in two. [smiley=1-embarassed.gif]. It took 1 minute to replace and it is all  better. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]. So thank you for letting me vent. I learned a lesson: don't ever assume


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Very good. Fuel air spark. The three things that make a motor run. U got the fuel part. U just gotta trust ur work the first time and move on to something else


----------

